# ESFJ Experimenting



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

too answer your question in the eyes forum...

no, I don't think she'll get mad at me for giving away pics of kitties.... 








they keep multiplying mysteriously though....


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

sunshine said:


> Hello!
> 
> I think it's possible, yeah. ESFJs seem to be mom-type people in a lot of ways, and I think most people would agree that Mrs. Weasley is definitely the motherly type.


Definitely.

I was always a big fan of Neville because I felt I could relate to him on some level. Plus, I've taken Harry Potter tests that say I'm in Gryffindor, so maybe it was meant to be :mellow:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

pianopraze: Hmm... I think your girlfriend might have bought a kitty cloning machine. That's the only explanation I can think of.

Res: Aww, Neville's awesome! He's my second favorite HP character (the first being Snape; I was one of a rare breed of Snape faithfuls after HBP). I even once dated a guy who looked like and had similar mannerisms as the movie version of Neville. Coincidence? I have no idea. 

I always wanted to be a Hufflepuff. I guess I'm a rarity in a lot of respects amongst HP fans, hehe.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

sunshine said:


> pianopraze: Hmm... I think your girlfriend might have bought a kitty cloning machine. That's the only explanation I can think of.
> 
> Res: Aww, Neville's awesome! He's my second favorite HP character (the first being Snape; I was one of a rare breed of Snape faithfuls after HBP). I even once dated a guy who looked like and had similar mannerisms as the movie version of Neville. Coincidence? I have no idea.
> 
> I always wanted to be a Hufflepuff. I guess I'm a rarity in a lot of respects amongst HP fans, hehe.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

*squees and steals kitty* :crazy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

sunshine said:


> Res: Aww, Neville's awesome! He's my second favorite HP character (the first being Snape; I was one of a rare breed of Snape faithfuls after HBP). I even once dated a guy who looked like and had similar mannerisms as the movie version of Neville. Coincidence? I have no idea.
> 
> I always wanted to be a Hufflepuff. I guess I'm a rarity in a lot of respects amongst HP fans, hehe.


It's been some time since I read HBP, and I still have not seen the movie. My brother told me it was pretty good, considering him and I can both agree only the first two were any good. I have a strong impulse to spend a great deal of money on a Harry Potter costume just for teh lulz. But judging on what I've heard, crowds there are pretty outlandish about dressing up. So while I may have the basic robes, I'll see a couple behind me with a broomstick and wand in hand while I shudder in shame. It may happen, it may not.

I've gotten Ravenclaw in the past but I guess I got stupider, haha :wink:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Res said:


> It's been some time since I read HBP, and I still have not seen the movie. My brother told me it was pretty good, considering him and I can both agree only the first two were any good. I have a strong impulse to spend a great deal of money on a Harry Potter costume just for teh lulz. But judging on what I've heard, crowds there are pretty outlandish about dressing up. So while I may have the basic robes, I'll see a couple behind me with a broomstick and wand in hand while I shudder in shame. It may happen, it may not.
> 
> I've gotten Ravenclaw in the past but I guess I got stupider, haha :wink:


Res your such a wonderful welcomer... I remember how you and mcgoggle ?spelling? welcomed me so well... right up to the moon...


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I like Neville a lot as well. I could relate to him pretty deeply as well.
When I do a sorting hat quiz, I usually get placed in Hufflepuff, and sometimes Ravenclaw. I think Hufflepuff fits me best, gah, I wish Hogwarts was real roud:.

PS. ESFJ seems like a really nice fit for Mrs. Weasley. EXFJ at least. I always liked her as a character, she seemed so warm.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Res said:


> It's been some time since I read HBP, and I still have not seen the movie. My brother told me it was pretty good, considering him and I can both agree only the first two were any good. I have a strong impulse to spend a great deal of money on a Harry Potter costume just for teh lulz. But judging on what I've heard, crowds there are pretty outlandish about dressing up. So while I may have the basic robes, I'll see a couple behind me with a broomstick and wand in hand while I shudder in shame. It may happen, it may not.
> 
> I've gotten Ravenclaw in the past but I guess I got stupider, haha :wink:


Yeah, I have a love/hate relationship with the movies. I can't make myself watch them, but I can't NOT watch them. So naturally I watch them all the time. HBP turned out to be quite acceptable, though, except for a couple of rather crucial scenes they took out and the fact that Neville only had one speaking line. As for the costumes, I agree. My friend wore a robe and got out-costumed by a girl with a tie and wand, and she was quite sad. :tongue:

Lol, yeah, the random online tests usually tell me I'm Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff. Sometimes I do try for Slytherin just for the heck of it, though. :wink:

Silhouetree: I agree. I'm totally still waiting for my Hogwarts letter. Boo. :'(


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> Res your such a wonderful welcomer... I remember how you and mcgoggle ?spelling? welcomed me so well... right up to the moon...


How's the moon treating you by the way? I could really go for cheese right now, couldn't you?



Silhouetree said:


> I wish Hogwarts was real roud:.


Same. I used to be really into the Harry Potter video games. Half the time I wouldn't even play the game for the purpose of doing said missions and beating the game. I would just hop on my broomstick and fly around the castle, sit in mid-air, and look over into the Forbidden Forrest. The Harry Potter games can put your mindset in a completely other realm. Almost as good as psychedelics, ALMOST.



sunshine said:


> Yeah, I have a love/hate relationship with the movies. I can't make myself watch them, but I can't NOT watch them. So naturally I watch them all the time. HBP turned out to be quite acceptable, though, except for a couple of rather crucial scenes they took out and the fact that Neville only had one speaking line. As for the costumes, I agree. My friend wore a robe and got out-costumed by a girl with a tie and wand, and she was quite sad. :tongue:
> 
> Lol, yeah, the random online tests usually tell me I'm Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff. Sometimes I do try for Slytherin just for the heck of it, though. :wink:
> 
> Silhouetree: I agree. I'm totally still waiting for my Hogwarts letter. Boo. :'(


That's exactly how it is. Even if the ratings were bad, you'll end up hating yourself the rest of the summer if you don't see it, simply because of the hype. In contrast, I still have not seen Transformers 2, Star Trek, Terminator 4, and several other big titles. Though The Hangover was probably the most hilarious flick I've seen in some time. Even my Dad liked it. Go see it.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Could I get more cheezy res?

I just went and took the sorting house quizzes and everyone one came up either Ravenclaw (one more than) or Gryffinodor


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum roud:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Res said:


> Same. I used to be really into the Harry Potter video games. Half the time I wouldn't even play the game for the purpose of doing said missions and beating the game. I would just hop on my broomstick and fly around the castle, sit in mid-air, and look over into the Forbidden Forrest. The Harry Potter games can put your mindset in a completely other realm. Almost as good as psychedelics, ALMOST.


Haha, you're making it sound more and more tempting :tongue:.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Haha, you're making it sound more and more tempting :tongue:.


Problem solved : Playing Harry Potter while on psychedelics. Who needs Enlightenment?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Res said:


> Problem solved : Playing Harry Potter while on psychedelics. Who needs Enlightenment?


Oh how brilliant!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Woot, they've got a whole new marketing campaign ready for when the HP industry starts fizzling out! Harry Potter is totally my drug of choice. :crazy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

sunshine said:


> Woot, they've got a whole new marketing campaign ready for when the HP industry starts fizzling out! Harry Potter is totally my drug of choice. :crazy:


Wanna share a poly-juice potion with me?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Yeah, I have a love/hate relationship with the movies. I can't make myself watch them, but I can't NOT watch them. So naturally I watch them all the time. HBP turned out to be quite acceptable, though, except for a couple of rather crucial scenes they took out and the fact that Neville only had one speaking line. As for the costumes, I agree. My friend wore a robe and got out-costumed by a girl with a tie and wand, and she was quite sad. :tongue:
> 
> Lol, yeah, the random online tests usually tell me I'm Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff. Sometimes I do try for Slytherin just for the heck of it, though. :wink:
> 
> Silhouetree: I agree. I'm totally still waiting for my Hogwarts letter. Boo. :'(





Res said:


> Wanna share a poly-juice potion with me?


I dunno... I don't want to become a juiceholic. >_>


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Lol, are we a rare breed or something?


Not in real life by any means, but you are a rare breed around here. Welcome Sunshine!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Eylrid said:


> Not in real life by any means, but you are a rare breed around here. Welcome Sunshine!


Yeah, I do see myself becoming less frequently seen around here once I start back up at school, albeit I'll still probably participate when I'm home and not busy. I do rather enjoy forums, and I think that they play to my social side a lot. *nods* And thanks for the welcome! :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

your name just reminded me of this...


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww, yay, I love that song! roud:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome the forum. I like the enthusiasm in your posts. Which is so different from myself, hahaha...


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

slowriot said:


> hello and welcome the forum. I like the enthusiasm in your posts. Which is so different from myself, hahaha...


Lol, thanks! You'll be hard pressed to find someone more enthusiastic than me, so hopefully most people around here can tolerate it. My good friend and future roommate recently called me "happiness on crack."


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Eek, I hope I don't have crazy eyes like that when I'm overly happy.  Actually, I probably do. :crazy:


----------

